# froglets!



## jennifer

hey i have a bunch of froglets!

just common frogs (i kept some frog spawn)

any ways ive been feeding them on fish food 
and have started to give them some blood worm that i rigionaly have for mi fish any ways alot of them are duying now maybe due to them just duying but i wasnt sure weather they need somehing else now other than fish food??

thye have jsut sarted loosing there tails

help would be awesome!! 

:


----------



## Art_Gecko101

flightless fruitflies, and pinhead crickets. thats the way to go i reckon!

have you set up a morph tank (i.e. half water, with some land a very slow slope from water-land)


----------



## saxon

froglets are carnivorous and need bloodworm and small 'water' bugs.
I'm not sure if it's illegal to take frog spawn from the wild.
If they are tiny then it is difficult to find small enough bugs. If it's warm enough I would release them in an appropriate area.


----------



## jennifer

i didnt take them from the wild.

i got them from mi boyfriends pond,for the past few yrs all the frogspawn has died! so i thort id help them out! and we are jsut refurbishing the pond so i have to keep them a wile longer or i would have already put them back! 

they have water and then they have rocks that alow them to sit out of the water and i also have a couple of plants in there for them to sit on 

i have blood worm already and ill go get some pin head crix tomoro! do i just sprincle the crix in to the water then?
and will they eat the fish flakes? cuz i still have a small ammoutn of tad poles that havent changed yet or will they just eat the blood worm and crix too? 


thanx! xxx

xxx
xxx
xx


----------



## redeyedanny

i saw a froggie last night, im gonna set up some frog paradise in my garden, all natural, and make it so they can get out if they want to.
a small pond with large hiding places. il go catch a few and see what happens. 

stick a box of pinheads in there, they eat so much when young. perhaps a box every 3-4-5 days depending on how many you have.

also its very important that they can get out of water, young drown so easily

get some little slugs too, look under rocks and things. 

aww i know how exciting it is!!!!


----------



## jennifer

they are so small at the mo,only just bigger than your pinky finger nail!!

thye are adorable!! ive just put some blood worm in there and rearanged it so theres now 2 rocks in there with small slopes for them to be able to climb up! they look nice and happy now!!  

is it usual for some of them to die any way?

and yeah defo get a frog paridise set up!! 

we are refurbing the pond in the garden cuz wen it gets hot outside the water goes all green and smelly so by the time there are tadpoles its all horrible and they die ): 

so we ar emaking it better and hopefully i wont have to save any of the froggies nxt yr!  and some of mi little babys weill come bak to see me! haahaha!

i didnt relise they eat so much!! beter stock up on the crix! 

xx
x
xxx thanx every one1 ill let u no how they are doing!


----------



## madelene

I feed live daphnia and live bloodworm which is small at this time of year. You could also use well rinsed brine shrimp.

Maddie


----------



## saxon

OH!!! good I like to see frogs in garden ponds. We're meant to be going to build one this year.
What water are you using? It makes a great difference.
Apparently there are a lot of froglets dying lately in the wild. I think it's down a disease called redleg. I may be wrong but I'm sure that's what it was.
I use fresh spring water form the spring on the moor near my home and I've never had any problems.

Good luck in rearing them.


----------



## redeyedanny

yeah dont use tap water. 17p for a big bottle in tesco. every little helps


----------



## jon2thefish

i havent ever tried keeping tadpoles, i might try it next year. Could they possibly be dying due to the water quality? If theyre eating an awful lot, theyre gonna be pooing and peeing alot as well. Are you doing partial water changes to dilute their ammonia? I'm guessing there isnt a filter in the tank.

Can tadpoles live in poor water quality? i dont know, i'd be interesred to know how hardy these little guys are and what they can handle? I'm presuming the better the conditions the more likely they will survive.

I know there was a virus or 2 that was going round about 4 or so yrs ago, i thought it only affected the adults, if i recal red sores would appear on the body mainly of the legs, i'm more than likely going way off the mark here and most likely u must expect a few losses with the young.

just bouncing ideas ya way


----------



## saxon

I think that was the symptoms of 'redleg'. I'm not sure.
I use spring water, as I say from a natural spring, but any bottled water, as long as it's not sparkling, will do. If there's no filter then change at least half the water every day. This works out expensive even at 17p for 2 litres.
Definately if the waters not of good quality and clean then the tads and froglets will die.
Even as froglets they like to ' do their business' in the water.
I've not tried rearing tadpoles but when I've tried to rescue injured frogs and toads, usually cat victims, I've rarely been successful.


----------



## jennifer

i do use tap water mi little guys are extreamly messy! lol!!

lol i do parcial water changes and use rain water that i colect in tubs cuz i figure thats how theyd get fresh water in the wild!
and then i just use a fish net to scoop out any of there poop or exess food that works well!

ill start getting botled water now aswell!

they are rele easy to look after im not sure weather they can live long in poor water conditions but i dont think it effects them much if they arent in it for to long.
i think mi little ones are just duying from lack of food as i onle have fish flakes and blood worm! and the blood worm is hooverd up by the tadpoles pretty quick!!!

ill get a bunch of different things and see how it goes!
a tub of hatchling crix is abt 2 pound from a the website i get mi geckos food from and theres abt 200 in each so will that be ok?!

xxx
x
x
xxx


----------



## saxon

Providing the cricks are extremely tiny then they should be ok.
But tap water will kill them very quickly even if changed every day.


----------



## madelene

For my baby newts I do a 50% water change daily.
I treat all my water with aquasafe it works out a lot cheaper than buying in water.

Maddie


----------



## jon2thefish

would they start eating each other if they were hungry/dying from starvation?


----------



## madelene

They are carnivorous and will eat anything smaller than themselves, a kind of survival of the fittest thing.
As they don't all hatch at the same time you do get size differences that can be quite considerable, I always seperate mine into 2 or 3 tanks depending on how many hatch and the duration.

Maddie


----------



## jennifer

yeah i had a 2 headed tadpole and they ate him ):


i dont think they do it on a regular basis! lol but if there is one thats duying they usualy eat it,its horrible 


xxxx
xxx
xx
x


----------



## saxon

Yes it can get expensive buying water but I'm lucky in that I live on the edge of the moors and there are a number of natural springs so that's where I get my water for all my animals. I don't even give the dogs tap water.
It is a natural proccess for the tads to eat each other. Even some adult species will be cannibalistic.


----------



## jennifer

woo!

just got the pond all ready!

gunna give the froglets a lil feed tonite and tomoro 
so they have nice full bellies for there nu life in the pond! 

and then i will say bye bye! and hope some come bak to see me nxt yr!!




x
x
xxx
x
x
xx
xx


----------



## saxon

Hi,

With the common frog tey won't come back until they're ready to mate.
I 'think' that is at around 3yrs old. I'm not sure but I think i read somewhere they are around 3 before they breed.

Sax

Good luck with them in the pond.


----------

